# Anyone else having OI with gonal f



## Tigger69 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi there, everyone seems to be taking clomid but I have just started my first cycle of OI taking gonal f and would love to hear if anyone else is on this. I have an amh of 1.46 which is rather depressingly in the very low level but at my first scan had 5 antral follies which they said is good all things being considered. 2 have matured and so i am having a ovitrelle injection next . Trying to stay positive. 
Any success stories ?


----------



## Juliette_jules (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi.... Thanks for starting this thread! I'm also about to start OI with gonadotropin injections and timed intercourse... I have PCOs and am clomiphene resistant. I am also having to take metformin three times a day and have an AmH level of 147.51!!!!! We have been ttc for nearly two years and it's been a difficult journey. I just hope that this next chapter will end positively! Would love to hear How you get on with your OI and to hear others stories and words of support! I find that success stories tend to keep me smiling even when that seems impossible.... X


----------



## Tigger69 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely to hear from you. I had my lh surge last Monday and so also had my ovitrelle injection to make sure everything kicked in. Now officially on 2WW, day 7. never known time to go so slowly !!
I went straight to gonal f injections of 150 without trying any other drugs, probably because of my age and AMH results etc. 
Keeping everything x. 
Let me know how you get on


----------



## Juliette_jules (Dec 20, 2011)

The long 2WW.... My fingers and toes are crossed for you. I'm three weeks away from starting injectables having started taking metformin 1500mg per day, for possible insulin resistance as a result of my PCOS. The metformin has made me feel horrendous but I keep telling myself that the end outcome will be so worth it. I'm pleased you had your surge - how exciting!! I'll be thinking of you - let me know how this stage of your journey goes! 
Sending you lots of positivity xx


----------



## Tigger69 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well we had a BFP    
I am getting some spotting so just not sure if everything will be OK and am really worried, we can but hope.
Is it long till you start your treatment ?
Best of luck, fingers x


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations Tigger69 - really hopes its a sticky one   

Krissi xx


----------



## Aimee28 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Ladies!

Im currently day 15 of injecting Gonadotrophins, they started me on the 37.5 (completely pointless!!!) and it did nothing so they upped it to 75. ive been taking metformin for pcos for the last 18months. I have never had a follicle larger than 6mm so fingers crossed for this treatment to work!

2years on and several treatments later and still no baby..

What is this AmH level you both mention - ive not heard anything so am abit confused after reading your post..??

Hope you are both well
x


----------



## HinaM (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi

I hope you don't mind me jumping in here. We just had our treatment consultation yesterday and have been prescribed Gonal F too. I too have noticed most people are on clomid. We don't make a start until around the 5th April. For the first time, I can't wait for my period to start. 

What would be interested to know is if anyone has had any side effects with Gonal F. This is our first cycle, so slightly nervous about it all . Especially when DH is injecting me.  

Hina


----------



## Tigger69 (Jan 20, 2012)

I didn't have any side effects at all so hope this is typical. The injections really aren't so bad. I did them myself and it was quite straight forward. Good luck !


----------

